# help in creating a simple program



## Yin (May 3, 2008)

Hi there,
I have no programming experience (except html and im not even good at that) and i what i want to do is make a simple program that makes my job easier.

The aim of this program is for me to click on a button and it copies a text to a box.
eg.

click button 1 (abc) copies abc to text field, then button 2 (def), button 3 (ghi).

text field at the end is like
abc, def, ghi

so at the end i have a bunch of buttons that i can just click instead of typing everything all the time.

I'd like the program to be small and quick so something like ms calc. Any ideas where to start or tips.


----------



## Kreij (May 3, 2008)

Hi Yin,

This is very easy to do, but we will need to know the context of what you are trying to do.
Do you want to do this in a web page, or a windows program or something else.
Where will the data (abc) end up? in a document or spreadsheet or what?

We will be more than happy to help if you can give us more information.


----------



## Yin (May 5, 2008)

Okay I currently am working as tech support and I have to type the same thing again and again. eg reset computer, ping test = pass, etc.

I would like it to be a windows program because we aren't allowed to use any other browsers xcept IE which we all know is shit house.

I think spending the time to make such a simple program will help me do my job ALOT quicker and more neat.


----------



## Kreij (May 5, 2008)

Hi Yin,

A windows program would be fine, and I understand how it would make your job easier.

What we need to know is;
When you click the button that says "Reset Computer" or "Ping Passed", where does the text string need to go ?

Into a database or into a report or logfile?

Where the data is going will determine how you want to do it.


----------



## Yin (May 6, 2008)

well i just want it to go into a box which i can just copy and paste it to anywhere pretty much... because sometimes i have to fill out a form and i need to go in this program and other times i need to have it in another one.

thanks a lot Kreij really appreciate your assistance.


----------



## Kreij (May 6, 2008)

Hi Yin,

If all you are going to do is copy and paste, it would be much simpler to just create a text file with all of your responses listed alphabetically in it, and copy from that.
You could just leave the text file open on your desktop.
Then if you have new ones they would be much easier to add than if you use a program.

Just my opinioin


----------



## Beertintedgoggles (May 6, 2008)

If all you want is to have your 'responses' already typed out and waiting for a single click to copy and paste where ever you want, why not just have a spreadsheet in Excel with all your entries already set up.  Then, when you need one all you have to do is just click on that cell once, copy, then paste the entire contents of that cell where ever it is needed.  That's about the simpliest way I can think of for doing exactly what you're looking for.


----------



## Yin (May 9, 2008)

oh okay thanks for the replies guy, but it turns out someone else already made a program for the exact same purpose, I think I'll just use his instead. But really thanks for the replies


----------

